# West Virginia bottles



## perrycola (Aug 12, 2009)

*Hello, I'm new to this site and I'd like to say that I have a list of all known soda pop bottles from WV. I'd be glad to help everyone who has questions about them. I've published a book on WV acl pop bottles and a book on WV milk bottles. I have copies for sale. I'm the show chairman of the Pt Pleasant, WV bottle show coming up this Oct 3rd, 2009. I welcome all bottle collectors to the show and contact me if you have any WV bottle questions, Charlie Perry-cola.*


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Charlie, 

    How are you? I see you are having a show the same weekend as the RABCA Show. I had planned on doing just Richmond but I will try to make it to yours too. Good to see you found the site. Now you will get to see my WVa. finds before anyone else around home. Go aheaf and look through previous posts on the site. I just found a lightning hot drops marked Weston. I could BS forever but I wont. Again welcome.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. You know when you joined we all came with it? []


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## LC (Aug 12, 2009)

Is that a good thing or a bad thing Warren ! Welcome to the site perrycola


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 12, 2009)

West Virginia bottle questions? Hmmm here's one I've been wondering about. I know that there is a Chero-Cola pyramid Soda Water bottle from Princeton WV; however, I know that they did actually bottle Chero-Cola itself, is there a twist type or straight side Chero-Cola bottle from Princeton, WV? How about a Gin-Gera bottle from Bluefield, WV? Or an Issac Greenspon bottle from Bluefield, WV? The last two bottles are from bottling companies that I know existed; however, haven't found a bottle from them.

 BTW how much is your book.


----------



## T D (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome Charlie, been seeing your stuff on the bay for years.  Always good stuff.  I think you'll find alot of useful info here, a pretty wide variety of knowledge.  I'm always looking for ACLs and Georgia crown top sodas, especially Chero Colas


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2009)

hi welcome to the forum,i have a question about a west va milk bottle berkeley springs dairy,berkekey springs wva slugplate pint size whats the value on this and is it rare at all thanks ~henry


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 12, 2009)

I dont know where my book is I got from you but I know I saw the Berkley Bottle in there. I would recomend Charlies Book to anyone the comes across WVa. Bottles.


----------



## McCoke (Aug 12, 2009)

Good to see you here Charlie!  I missed setting up at the Weston, WV show in June.  I got married that month and everthing has been very busy.  Was the Weston show very large this year?

Tim


----------



## perrycola (Aug 12, 2009)

*I need to check with CheroMike about the Princeton Chero. I have his list here somewhere. 
 Here's a list of my Bluefield crown top bottles.
Bluefield, W. VA. Bluefield Coca-Cola Bottling Works Co.(neck), Contents 9 Fl. oz.
                               Big Bottle(back neck), clear, ABM, ribbed bottle design
 Bluefield, W. VA. Isaac Greenspan Mfg. Co. Registered, embossed star of David, 
                           light aqua, 7 oz
 Bluefield, W. VA. Lemon Kola, Bluefield Candy Co., clear and aqua, 6 Â½ oz., 7-3/4" tall
 Bluefield, W. VA. Lemon Kola, Bottling Works(in slug plate), clear, AT, SS

My WV acl book is $23. Milk book is $33. The $3 is for postage and supplies. Hope this helps, Charlie
*


----------



## perrycola (Aug 12, 2009)

*Congrads on the WIFE...hope she likes sodas? The Weston Bottle Show seemed bigger. We had a few new dealers show up. The street antique fair was bigger also. I believe this Show will be a must for all bottle & Antique collectors very soon! Don't think we had the quality of WV bottles as years past...but it was still great. I picked up an unlisted green glass DRINK IT acl soda from Buckhannon, WV. I can share a photo if anyone requests one. Hope you can swing over to Point Pleasant bottle show someday. Charlie Perry.*


----------



## perrycola (Aug 12, 2009)

*Thanks Warren & others for the warm welcome. I hope(I get great pleasure out of helping others!) to help others with their collections and I may need your help also. Charlie*


----------



## perrycola (Aug 12, 2009)

*Hi Zane, great to see you on the Bottle Show train. You're going to meet some of the best people in the world! SHAME on me...I cracked that Dr Custer's Sarasparilla Bottle from Huntington W est Virginia. I didn't pack it well enough after the Mansfield show. DODO happens! gotta go, Charlie.... Hope to see you in Pt Pleasant.*


----------



## perrycola (Aug 12, 2009)

*No problem, The slug plate Berkeley is good but not great, I value them ~$30. It comes in three sizes...one size maybe a little better than the others. Charlie
My WV milk bottle is $33...it will pay for itself.
*


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  perrycola
> 
> *I need to check with CheroMike about the Princeton Chero. I have his list here somewhere.
> Here's a list of my Bluefield crown top bottles.
> ...


 
*Bluefield, W. VA. Bluefield Coca-Cola Bottling Works Co.(neck), Contents 9 Fl. oz.
                            Big Bottle(back neck), clear, ABM, ribbed bottle design*

 Wow that one sounds similar to this one from the Bluefield Bottling Company dated 1927. I'll have to keep my eyes open for those. I've seen the Bluefield candy company Lemon Kola and another variation with horizontal rings around the body. The Lemon Kola Bottling Works slug plate is a new one. I knew there had to be a Greenspon bottle from Bluefield, I'll have to keep my eyes out for that one as well.







 Are there any acls from Princeton or Bluefield in your book? Princeton had a Pepsi bottling company during the acl era and Bluefield only had a coca cola bottler during the same period, so I doubt they had much, but I am wondering if they had any other brands in acl bottles.


----------



## perrycola (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a few of these T-shirts for sale....$15 + postage


----------



## perrycola (Aug 13, 2009)

*Princeton had Pepsi's including the Red White & blue's  and a three diff. "2 Full Glasses"...Is there a Fountain Syrup out there guys and girls????
 Bluefield: a few hobbleskirts.
*


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you the Charlie Perry who wrote the White House Vinegar books?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 13, 2009)

If you want to cut loose with it and the and the bottle is still in one piece Id like to call dibs mainly because I dug it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  perrycola
> 
> *Princeton had Pepsi's including the Red White & blue's  and a three diff. "2 Full Glasses"...Is there a Fountain Syrup out there guys and girls????
> Bluefield: a few hobbleskirts.
> *


 
 Yessir there is and I'm lucky enough to have found one back in May of this year.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 13, 2009)

The back.






 I have more on my site just follow the link below. Are there any 10oz Pepsi single dots from Princeton, all I've found so far have been 12oz bottles.


----------



## perrycola (Aug 13, 2009)

*I know you're not going to give me a full refund, anything will help stop the bleeding. We'll talk...the bottle is in one piece. Charlie*


----------



## perrycola (Aug 13, 2009)

*I've been asked this more than once. No, I did not write the Whitehouse book. Charlie Perry from NC did....we've met before and have a lot of fun with it.
 I'm from West "by god" Virginia and live just across the Ohio river in Ohio. LOL, Charlie Perry #2.
*


----------



## perrycola (Aug 13, 2009)

_*I'd love to have a Princeton Pepsi Fountain Syrup......I show an 8 oz double dot from Princeton in my book, but no 10oz.
 Princeton had an embossed and acl soda pop called Bluestone Beverages. gotta go, Charlie 
 Folks are going to think you're the WV expert if this keeps up?
*_


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  perrycola
> 
> _*I'd love to have a Princeton Pepsi Fountain Syrup......I show an 8 oz double dot from Princeton in my book, but no 10oz.
> Princeton had an embossed and acl soda pop called Bluestone Beverages. gotta go, Charlie
> ...


 
 There's an acl Bluestone Beverages?! I have the straight embossed; however, I've never seen the acl. There's an 8oz as well, I'll have to keep my eyes out for that one as well. I only specialize in two towns in WVA. I'm more of a Southwest Virginia guy.


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Aug 15, 2009)

Whats a Whistle Soda from Romney Worth?


----------



## perrycola (Aug 15, 2009)

*Most National brands like Whistle are worth ~$1 to $5. Condition plays an important part....as does style or appeal of the bottle, acl, embossed, etc.*


----------



## WVEER (Feb 17, 2018)

*Gateway Soda at Harpers Ferry Box*

Hello all.  I'm new to this site and wanted to share my Harpers Ferry Gateway Soda box. I've never seen another.  Does that mean it is rare or am I just not looking in the right places?  Any information is very much appreciated.


----------

